# considering move to hong kong? can we afford it? what do do about the kids?



## kateandmatt (Apr 30, 2012)

we are considering a move to kong kong ( think it would be exciting/ very different experience). Have been offered a job as a midwife for 2 years expected monthly salary 42,000hkd

my partner does not yet have a job, perhaps hoping to teach english/tefl/ is also a trained plumber. is he likely to get a job? 
Will we be able to afford life in hk
We also have 3 children ages 6/5/1 and know we wont be able to afford private school fees, are there any alternative, what is childcare like?? 
any thoughts or honest advice very gratefully recieved.
we are aware we will have to downsize house etc but will we actually find anywhere? may consider not sending kids to school/ teaching them at home??
thanks kate


----------



## garycyk (Apr 29, 2012)

hi I am a local hk people and I suggest you either not move to hk or go to hk alone

I dunno your company provide you with allowance or benefits but 42000 per month is definitely not enough for a 5 people family 

Are you going to work in Matilda Hospital ? An 500 sq ft apartment cost about 10000 - 25000 per month , and the school fee of international school in Hong Kong is around 10000 per month

and for your husband, I dunno his qualification but the requirement of teaching English is quite high, and don't think of to work as a plumber, because I never see a white-skinned people to take up a blue-collared job in HK, most of the plumbers are local


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

I agree with garycyk, 42K per month between 2 adults can work but not with 3 kids. With 42k per month between 10k to 25k will go to a small apartment. 10k will give you a common western bedroom size split into tiny rooms, one tiny bathroom and nothing else. No insolation too. 20k and up will give you a pool, tennis courts, club house and a monthly fee of 500 and up on top of the rent. International schools where they speak English will and can be equal to the rent and local schools well your kids better know the local language.


----------



## mamamaven (Apr 10, 2012)

kateandmatt said:


> we are considering a move to kong kong ( think it would be exciting/ very different experience). Have been offered a job as a midwife for 2 years expected monthly salary 42,000hkd
> 
> my partner does not yet have a job, perhaps hoping to teach english/tefl/ is also a trained plumber. is he likely to get a job?
> Will we be able to afford life in hk
> ...


I do school placements in Hong Kong and will say this:
- a single salary of 42k will be tough
- for your little one, you can hire a live-in Foreign Domestic Helper for HK$3,580/month
- if you are flexible and willing to consider local schools for your other children, it is possible
- if your partner could earn another 20-25k, you could apply to some of the less expensive private/int'l schools that will set you back $6,500-7,500/month.
- Timing is everything with school applications. Different schools have different requirements.



All the best!


----------



## sarahrmolloy (May 26, 2015)

*How did you go??*

Hi Kate,

I'm in exactly the same situation as you were, 3 kids and a plumber husband!! I hope you get this, if you do please email me at //// snip//// I'd love to know how you went...


----------

